

Genymotion – Fastest Android Emulator - amritsinghlotay
http://www.codelator.com/blog/2014/aug/genymotion-fastest-android-emulator.html

======
amritsinghlotay
Genymotion is one of the fastest Android emulator which is used for testing
applications. It is a very useful tool for testers and developers. It is
available for most of the Operating Systems such as Windows 7 and Windows 8,
Mac OS X and Linux. Its installation process is hassle-free and is very easy
to use.

Genymotion provides complete set of tools for Android virtual environment. It
is emerged from AndroidVM project. A company named Genymobile bought AndroidVM
and made a new product and named it Genymotion. It is equipped with number of
features such as OpenGL acceleration to achieve the smoothest 3D performance,
battery level, GPS, camera, eclipse plugin, full screen display, networking
etc.

